# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Προτάσεις για VOIP πάροχο με SIP

## papajo

Λοιπόν έχω μια θεία που μένει δίπλα στο σπίτι μου (το οποίο έχει VDSL ) και πληρώνει 30 ευρώ τον μήνα στον ΟΤΕ έχοντας μόνο τηλέφωνο (συμβόλαιο απο τον καιρό του Νώε) δεν μιλάει πολύ η ίδια πάντως σπάνια το χρησιμοποιεί το τηλέφωνο περισσότερο έχει εισερχόμενες κλίσεις γιορτές κτλ απο συγγενείς και φίλους. 

Γιαυτό σκέφτηκα να της πω να ζητήσει μεταφορά του αριθμού της σε εμένα (στην σύνδεση μου δηλαδή) απο κάποια VoIP εταιρία *κρατόντας τον αριθμό της* και κατασυνέπεια καταργώντας την σύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ. 

Απο εκει και ύστερα θα εγκαταστήσω ένα ρουτερ στο σπίτι της θείας που θα παίρνει ιντερνετ/lan μέσω wifi απο το δικό μου και θα στέλνει κλίσεις σε μια VoIP συσκευή για να δέχεται τις εισερχόμενες της και να κάνει και αυτή την όποια κλίση ίσως χρειαστεί... 


Απότι είδα πολλοί πάροχοι ζητάνε μικροποσά πχ 5 ευρώ *τον χρόνο* για κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δεν είμαι εξοικειωμένος με την αγορά. 

Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια αξιόπιστη με καλές τιμές (δεν κάνει κλίσεις όπως είπα αλλά που και που μέσα στο χρόνο μπορεί να καλέσει κάνα κινητό άντε και κάποια χώρα στην ευρώπη) αν έχει λίγα λεπτά ομιλίας δωρεάν ακόμη καλύτερα (για να μου έρχεται fix λογαριασμός και όχι την μια έτσι την άλλη αλλιώς αν και με τις χαμηλές τιμές που είδα δεν θα υπάρχει θέμα παρόλα αυτά καλύτερα να είναι όσο πιο νοικοκυρεμένο πρόγραμμα γίνεται για να το βάλω και να το "ξεχάσω" να μην ασχολούμαι δηλαδή )  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## xaris333

Φορητότητα στη Modulus 15 ευρώ+15 ανά έτος. Τράβα καλώδιο.

----------


## astbox

Αν δεν στήσεις layer 2 bridge υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο. Θα περνάς από διπλό nat και μάλλον δεν θα έχεις ήχο.

----------


## papajo

> Φορητότητα στη Modulus 15 ευρώ+15 ανά έτος. Τράβα καλώδιο.


Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη δηλαδή; εσύ είσαι πελάτης; ποιότητα κλήσης κτλ κομπλέ;

----------


## netblues

Ephone, εξισου καλη, αν οχι καλυτερη για τετοιες δουλειες, με παρομοιο κοστος.

----------


## papajo

> Ephone, εξισου καλη, αν οχι καλυτερη για τετοιες δουλειες, με παρομοιο κοστος.


Εσύ είσαι πελάτης; Πόσα πληρώνεις; γιατί στην σελίδα δεν γράφει τιποτα για φορητότητα ελληνικού αριθμού.. και ο τιμοκατάλογος που έχει φαίνεται ακριβότερος. 

Σας ευχαριστώ που ξοδεύετε χρόνο για να στείλετε στο τοπικ αλλά παρακαλώ αν δεν μπορείτε να μου πείτε συγκεκριμένα απο δική σας εμπειρία ή γνωστού σας δεν έχει νόημα να αναφέρετε στην τύχη εταιρίες να googlάρω ξέρω και εγώ απλά δεν έχω εμπειρία απο την αγορά οπότε το να βρίσκω στην τύχη ονόματα ειδικά όταν στην σελίδα τους δεν λένε και πολλά για τις χρεώσεις η την διαδικασία δεν μου λέει κάτι *και γιαυτό ζητάω βοήθεια*

Η εταιρία που μου πρότεινες χωρίς να πεις βασικές λεπτομέρειες πέρα ότι φαίνεται ακριβότερη στην χρέωση ανα λεπτο δεν λέι τίποτα για πάγιο ή κόστος φορητότητας βασικά δεν αναφέρει καν την φορητότητα σαν υπηρεσία. 

Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκα δεν είμαι αχάριστος απλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις πως σκέτο όνομα εταιρίας δεν βοηθάει και πολύ την περίπτωση μου. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## netblues

Δεν απανταμε στη τυχη, ειναι δοκιμασμενα ολα αυτα.. 
εδω τα λεει ολα
https://www.ephone.gr/ypostirixi/diadikasia-foritotitas
https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho.../arithmodotisi

Παντως εαν προκειται να κανεις εξερχομενες κλησεις και ψαχνεις εναλλακτικη στο double play που ουσιαστικα ειναι ολα απεριοριστα, κανενας voip παροχος δεν θα σε καλυψει.
Παντως οι θειες αξιωματικα αν πιασουν το τηλεφωνο, δεν το αφηνουν. Ισως εδω να ειναι εξαιρεση. 
Εσυ ξερεις.

----------


## papajo

> Δεν απανταμε στη τυχη, ειναι δοκιμασμενα ολα αυτα.. 
> εδω τα λεει ολα
> https://www.ephone.gr/ypostirixi/diadikasia-foritotitas
> https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho.../arithmodotisi
> 
> Παντως εαν προκειται να κανεις εξερχομενες κλησεις και ψαχνεις εναλλακτικη στο double play που ουσιαστικα ειναι ολα απεριοριστα, κανενας voip παροχος δεν θα σε καλυψει.
> Παντως οι θειες αξιωματικα αν πιασουν το τηλεφωνο, δεν το αφηνουν. Ισως εδω να ειναι εξαιρεση. 
> Εσυ ξερεις.


Σορρυ φίλος δεν το βρήκα αυτό με την φορητότητα στην σελίδα τους δεν το έγραφε και έπαθα πλάκα με το που έστειλες Link ... ξαναμπήκα στην αρχική να δω αν είμαι τυφλός και τελικά ήταν η τελευταία επιλογή στο "υποστήριξη" που δεν μου πήγε το μυαλό να τσεκάρω :P 

Απότι κατάλαβα δηλαδή με την ephone δεν πληρώνεις πάγιο απλά βάζεις λεφτά στον λογαριασμό prepaid φάση; ξέρεις πόσο καιρό μένουν τα χρήματα αυτά στον λογαριασμό; πχ πρέπει να βάζω κάθε μήνα ή κρατάνε για ένα χρόνο + ή μέχρι να τα φάω τέλος πάντων;

----------


## netblues

Εχει παγιο, το 1€ το μηνα που τρώει απο το υπόλοιπο.(Το παίρνει μια φορα το χρονο)
Κατα ταλλα τα λεφτα δεν ληγουν ποτέ. 
εαν. τελειωσουν τα λεφτα μπαίνει αυτόματα φραγη, αλλ στη πραξη το νούμερο δεν καταργείται ποτε.

Λεφτα βαζεις με πιστωτική/χρεωστική αυτοματοποιημένα, και με paypal μετα απο ελεγχο.

Servers στη. Ελλαδα, για λογους latency.. 
Επειδή απευθύνεται κυρίως σε εταιρικους πελατες η αξιοπιστία ειναι αναγκαστικά καλη.

----------


## papajo

> Επειδή απευθύνεται κυρίως σε εταιρικους πελατες η αξιοπιστία ειναι αναγκαστικά καλη.


Ναι αυτό το παρατήρησα σε όλες τις σελίδες που επισκέφτηκα η γλώσσα απευεθύνεται κυρίως ή αποκλειστικά σε επαγγελματίες/εταιρίες και μου γεννά το ερώτημα γιατι κάτι τέτοιο; 

θέλω να πω σε μια χώρα με τέτοιες τιμές σε πάγια τηλεφωνίας και χρεώσεις γιατι το VoIP απευθύνεται σε εταιρίες κυρίως και δεν σμπρόχνουν σε καταναλωτές; θέλω να πω μήπως για καθημερινή οικιακή χρήση έχει κάποιο λάκο η φάβα που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ;

----------


## gcf

Οι περισσότεροι κάνουν μεγάλη χρήση εξερχόμενων και θέλουν απεριόριστα πακέτα. Επίσης θέλουν πρόσβαση στο Internet που δεν δίνεται raw, αλλά σε συνδυασμό με τηλεφωνία εκτός εξαιρέσεων (πχ Inalan).
Τέλος μερικοί μπορεί να αξιολογούν τη δυνατότητα ή την αξιοπιστία κλήσεων σε αριθμούς έκτακτης ανάγκης σε βαθμό που να προτιμούν native λύσεις τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## griniaris

modulus >  

15€ εφαπαξ για φορητοτητα.
15 € / ετος   ετήσιο κόστος διατήρησης του κάθε γεωγραφικού αριθμού.


κινητα Ελλαδος  0,0742 €  το λεπτο τελικη τιμη.  ΑΛΛΑ με βημα χρεωσης ανα δευτερολεπτο.
σταθερα Ελλαδος   0,0244 € το λεπτο τελικη τιμη.  ΑΛΛΑ με βημα χρεωσης ανα δευτερολεπτο.

-------------------------------------------------

ephone >

8 €  εφαπαξ για φορητοτητα.
12 € / ετος   ετήσιο κόστος διατήρησης του κάθε γεωγραφικού αριθμού.

κινητα Ελλαδος  0,0508 €  το λεπτο τελικη τιμη.  *ΑΛΛΑ Η χρέωση όλων των κλήσεων γίνεται ανά λεπτό*
σταθερα Ελλαδος   0,0169 € το λεπτο τελικη τιμη.  *ΑΛΛΑ Η χρέωση όλων των κλήσεων γίνεται ανά λεπτό*

------------------------------------------------------

Intertelecom   
(εχει και sim για κινητα ) 
(εχει και πακετα για μηνιαια χρηση) 

15€ εφαπαξ για φορητοτητα.
15 € / ετος   ετήσιο κόστος διατήρησης του κάθε γεωγραφικού αριθμού.


κινητα Ελλαδος  0,0750 €  το λεπτο τελικη τιμη.  ΑΛΛΑ με βημα χρεωσης ανα δευτερολεπτο.
σταθερα Ελλαδος   0,0200 € το λεπτο τελικη τιμη.  ΑΛΛΑ με βημα χρεωσης ανα δευτερολεπτο.

------------------------------------------------------

Λυσεις υπαρχουν πολλες.  Απλα θα πρεπει να ζυγισεις το πως θα κινηθεις. 
σαφως οτι και να επιλεξεις παλι κερδος θα υπαρχει εφοσον δινει αυτα τα λεφτα μηνιαιως. 

Θα υπολογισεις ενα sip adapter στα 30-35€ για να βαλει πανω την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη που ηδη εχει. ( μην της κανεις μεγαλες αλλαγες ) .

και αποψη μου ειναι να μην επιλεξεις προ-πληρωμενα πακετα ομιλιας.  βαλε μεσα χρηματα και αστα εκει . ειναι κριμα να πληρωσεις ολοκληρο πακετο για 5-10 τηλεφωνα τον μηνα. 

Τελος...  επειδη αναφερεις οτι θα "στειλεις" ιντερνετ ,  φροντισε να βγει καλη συνδεση , και ΜΗΝ βαλεις αλλο υποδικτυο . Στο ιδιο βαλτα ολα για να γλυτωσεις τους μπελαδες.

----------


## netblues

> Ναι αυτό το παρατήρησα σε όλες τις σελίδες που επισκέφτηκα η γλώσσα απευεθύνεται κυρίως ή αποκλειστικά σε επαγγελματίες/εταιρίες και μου γεννά το ερώτημα γιατι κάτι τέτοιο; 
> 
> θέλω να πω σε μια χώρα με τέτοιες τιμές σε πάγια τηλεφωνίας και χρεώσεις γιατι το VoIP απευθύνεται σε εταιρίες κυρίως και δεν σμπρόχνουν σε καταναλωτές; θέλω να πω μήπως για καθημερινή οικιακή χρήση έχει κάποιο λάκο η φάβα που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ;


O λακκος ειναι οτι τα απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα ακομα καιμε μετρια χρηση βγαινουν ακριβοτερα με οποιοδηποτε voip παροχο.
Και επειδη ουσιαστικα δεν μπορεις να παρεις γραμμη χωρις τηλεφωνο δεν υπαρχει αγορα.

Παντως η μεταφορα στην ephone ειναι δωρεαν. 9 ευρω αν αποτυχει λογω ελλειπων στοιχειων.

----------


## papajo

> O λακκος ειναι οτι τα απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα ακομα καιμε μετρια χρηση βγαινουν ακριβοτερα με οποιοδηποτε voip παροχο.


Δεν νομίζω, εκτός αν υπάρχουν κρυφές ή άλλου είδους χρεώσεις που είναι και ένας λόγος που άνοιξα το τοπικ για να μάθω τι παίζει με αυτά.

Γιατι αν το πάμε βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου των περισσοτέρων που είδα ξοδεύεις πχ 1 ευρώ για μια ώρα σε αστικά ή κινητά εντός ελλάδας το πάγιο τον 30 ευρώ που δίνει η θεία μου μονο για το τηλέφωνο φτάνει και περισσεύει δηλαδή για να κάνει ακριβότερη την σύνδεση αυτή.

----------


## jkoukos

Με μια ματιά φαίνεται ότι βγαίνει ακριβότερα. Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι έτσι. Εξαρτάται την χρήση που κάνει κανείς. Πόσο μιλά συνολικά τον μήνα η θειά σου; Από εκεί ξεκινάς την σύγκριση.
Π.χ. αν μιλά ~8 ώρες συνολικά, στον VoIP πάροχο θα πλήρωνε max 5-8€. Αν μιλά 25 ώρες, θα πλήρωνε αντίστοιχα 13-25€. Στον κανονικό πάροχο πληρώνει πάντα 30€.

Δεν υπάρχει καμία κρυφή χρέωση, σε κανέναν. Ότι βλέπεις στους τιμοκαταλόγους, αυτό ακριβώς πληρώνεις (ανάλογα την χρήση).
Που να σου λέγαμε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι VoIP πάροχοι του εξωτερικού με με ακόμη χαμηλότερες χρώσεις έναντι των ελληνικών.
Αα και κάτι τελευταίο! Οι κλήσεις εντός του δικτύου του κάθε παρόχου, είναι δωρεάν. Τέλος υπάρχει δυνατότητα χρήσης και εκτός σπιτιού, από οποιοδήποτε σημείο του πλανήτη (αρκεί να υπάρχει σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο)

----------


## papajo

> Που να σου λέγαμε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι VoIP πάροχοι του εξωτερικού με με ακόμη χαμηλότερες χρώσεις έναντι των ελληνικών.


E πειτε ντε μυστικά τα έχετε αυτά θέλω να μάθω :P είμαι rural και έχω 30mbit *upload* δεν φοβάμαι εγώ :P




> Αα και κάτι τελευταίο! Οι κλήσεις εντός του δικτύου του κάθε παρόχου, είναι δωρεάν.


Καλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιατί δεν παίζει να ξέρω κανέναν εκτός αν έχουν κάποια λέσχη οι VoIPάδες και μοιράζουν τις επαφές τους για να μιλάμε τζάμπα να περνάει η ώρα :P





> Δεν υπάρχει καμία κρυφή χρέωση, σε κανέναν


Ε καλού κακού είπα να ρωτήσω πχ μπορεί να λέει Χ ευρώ ανα λεπτό αλλά να χρεώνει κάθε κλίση πχ 3 λεπτά αν είναι διάρκειας πχ 1 δευτερόλεπτο έως 3 λεπτά και πάει λέγοντας δηλαδή αν είναι διάρκειας 3 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτο να χρεώνει για 6 λεπτά.




> Εξαρτάται την χρήση που κάνει κανείς. Πόσο μιλά συνολικά τον μήνα η θειά σου; Από εκεί ξεκινάς την σύγκριση.
> Π.χ. αν μιλά ~8 ώρες συνολικά, στον VoIP πάροχο θα πλήρωνε max 5-8€. Αν μιλά 25 ώρες, θα πλήρωνε αντίστοιχα 13-25€. Στον κανονικό πάροχο πληρώνει πάντα 30€.


είπαμε δεν μιλάει πολύ επίσης δεν έχει απεριόριστες κλίσεις μονο κάτι λεπτά προς σταθερά νομίζω.. οπότε χρεώνεται πλέον των 30 ευρώ. 

*αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω και το άλλο;* Δεν υπάρχουν voip σταθερά που να μπορούν να κάνουν εξερχόμενες απο 2 αριθμούς (φάση όπως τα κινητά με dual sim) ; γιατί εγώ έχω απεριόριστα να το βάλω πχνα  κάνει κλίσεις όποτε θέλει με τον δικό μου αριθμό που έχει απεριόριστα και να δέχεται κλίσεις με το δικό της αριθμό  :Smile:  win win έτσι βέβαια ο οτε αν με πάρει πρέφα την έβαψα υποθέτω αλλά πως να με πάρει πρέφα; :P

----------


## BillyVan

Για το τελευταίο που λες γίνεται εύκολα.

Αν πχ έχεις οτε και speedport θα μπορούσες την 1 έξοδο phone να τη στείλεις μαζί με το δίκτυο με ενα ΑΤΑ πχ.813.

Θα χρειαστεί ενα Voip τηλέφωνο στο χωρο της.

Αν η απόσταση είναι μερικά μέτρα μπορει να μη χρειάζεται καν λινκ οποτε θα μπορούσες αν πιάνεις το wifi σου στο σπιτι της και με ένα ασύρματο voip τηλέφωνο να εκανες τη δουλεια σου.

Οποτε μπορεί να εχει εφαρμογη το σεναριο εξερχόμενες απο σενα εισερχόμενες απο τον δικο της μεσω ιντερνετ δικου σου.

Εχεις όμως 2 κανάλια ταυτόχρονα εσυ?

Γιατι καλα το λες τώρα αλλα αν καλέσει και μιλαει με τις ωρες εσυ πως θα έχεις τηλεφωνο?

----------


## dsluser1

Μια εναλλακτική λύση είναι έναν voip adapter όπου θα έχει ρυθμίσει 2 voip providers
ο 1ος θα είναι για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (σε κάποια απο τις παραπάνω εταιρίες) κ άρα 15€ μέσο όρο τον χρόνο.
ο 2ος θα είναι για τις εξερχόμενες σε κάποια απο τις πολλές φθηνές εταιρίες της betamax. Φορτώνεις πχ 10€ που δεν ληγουν ποτέ και οι κλήσεις σε σταθερά μπορεί να κοστίζουν 0,006€/λεπτό ενώ σε κινητά 0,007€/λεπτό.

----------


## netblues

Οι θειες δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα.
Μην κανετε πολυπλοκα πραγματα, οι θειες εχουν συνηθισει να σηκωνουν το τηλεφωνο και να δουλευει.
Οσο πιο συνθετο τοσο περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες εχετε να σας το φερει στο κεφαλι.

----------


## xaris333

> Μια εναλλακτική λύση είναι έναν voip adapter όπου θα έχει ρυθμίσει 2 voip providers
> ο 1ος θα είναι για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (σε κάποια απο τις παραπάνω εταιρίες) κ άρα 15€ μέσο όρο τον χρόνο.
> ο 2ος θα είναι για τις εξερχόμενες σε κάποια απο τις πολλές φθηνές εταιρίες της betamax. Φορτώνεις πχ 10€ που δεν ληγουν ποτέ και οι κλήσεις σε σταθερά μπορεί να κοστίζουν 0,006€/λεπτό ενώ σε κινητά 0,007€/λεπτό.


Δεν εχω βρει voip adapter που να το κανει αυτό με 1 συσκευή, ενα παλιο zyxel που εχω μπορει και κουδουναει και τις 2 θυρες σε εισερχομενα και γινεται, στα πιο πολλα τα 2 accounts ειναι τελείως ανεξαρτητα και θες 2 συσκευες γι αυτο που λες.

Στην τελική ένα ασύρματο VOIP με τη βάση δίπλα στο router και τον φορτιστή στη θεία θα είναι η πιο καλή λύση και δουλεύει 2 accounts απλά και απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε όλα τα Fritz γίνεται αυτό, όσο παλιά κι αν είναι.

----------


## papajo

> Οι θειες δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα.
> Μην κανετε πολυπλοκα πραγματα, οι θειες εχουν συνηθισει να σηκωνουν το τηλεφωνο και να δουλευει.
> Οσο πιο συνθετο τοσο περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες εχετε να σας το φερει στο κεφαλι.


Το όποιο σύνθετο του θέματος είναι στην υλοποίηση γιατί η θεία ένα κουμπί θα πατάει για να ανοίξει και ένα κουμπί για να καλέσει (το ίδιο εκτός αν βρώ voip ασύρματο με call1 call2 για να υπάρχει η ευελιξία να διαλέγει απο ποιον αριθμό θα κάνει εξερχόμενη πχ αν θέλει να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός της -γιατί τον δικό μου θα τον βάλω με απόκρυψη όταν παίρνει- )





> Εχεις όμως 2 κανάλια ταυτόχρονα εσυ?
> 
> Γιατι καλα το λες τώρα αλλα αν καλέσει και μιλαει με τις ωρες εσυ πως θα έχεις τηλέφωνο?


Αν εννοείς αν υποστηρίζει 2 κανάλια του router μου δεν ξέρω (έχω πάντως και το speedport και ένα draytek 2762 με δύο υποδοχές για τηλέφωνα) στο μενού πάντος βάζεις όσους SIP αριθμούς θέλεις :P 

Τα πακέτα των VoIP παρόχων που κοίταξα έως τώρα παρέχουν 2 κανάλια αλλά στον δικό τους αριθμό (δεν ξέρω βασικά πως πάει) ο ΟΤΕ (γιατί ΟΤΕ vdsl double play έχω) έχει 2 κανάλια; λογικά θα έχει γιατί είναι annex B η σύνδεση μου γιατί παλιότερα είχα ISDN και στο speedport annex B λέει ότι βλέπει αλλά πάλι δεν ξέρω τι παίζει :P )

γενικά απο δικτυακά ξέρω πράματα.. αλλά απο τηλέφωνα και αριθμούς κτλ ειμαι λίγο έως πολύ άσχετος :P  





> Μια εναλλακτική λύση είναι έναν voip adapter όπου θα έχει ρυθμίσει 2 voip providers
> ο 1ος θα είναι για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (σε κάποια απο τις παραπάνω εταιρίες) κ άρα 15€ μέσο όρο τον χρόνο.
> ο 2ος θα είναι για τις εξερχόμενες σε κάποια απο τις πολλές φθηνές εταιρίες της betamax. Φορτώνεις πχ 10€ που δεν ληγουν ποτέ και οι κλήσεις σε σταθερά μπορεί να κοστίζουν 0,006€/λεπτό ενώ σε κινητά 0,007€/λεπτό.


Γιατί 2 πάροχοι; αφού εγώ έχω double VDSL play απεριόριστα με OTE (και σε αυτή την VDSL θα κάνω φορητότητα τον αριθμό της θείας) γιατί να μην έχω αυτό για εξερχόμενες και να βάλω δεύτερο; 



=========================

*Προς όλους: Τελικά modulus ή ephone ή υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο; ποιο να κλείσω;  :P*

----------


## xaris333

@jkoukos Nαι έχεις δίκιο, μιλούσα για σκέτα voip adapters.

----------


## jkoukos

Και αυτά μπορούν και δουλεύουν ως σκέτα VoIP adapters. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τα έχει κάποιος ως router.
Τα προτιμώ αντί άλλων λύσεων, διότι στο ίδιο κόστος έχεις περισσότερες δυνατότητες στην τηλεφωνία.

----------


## georgep138

> αλλά απο τηλέφωνα και αριθμούς κτλ ειμαι λίγο έως πολύ άσχετος


Και ένας άσχετος, κοιτάζοντας τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ, βλέπει αν έχει 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής.

----------


## papajo

> Και ένας άσχετος, κοιτάζοντας τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ, βλέπει αν έχει 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής.


Ε σόρρυ φίλε τι να κάνω όταν διάβασα το πόστ δεν είχα λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ μπροστά μου ούτε τώρα έχω αυτή την στιγμή(ούτε και προσέχω τα ψιλά γράμματα για να δω τι παίζει με τις φωνές το ποσό κοιτάω λολ)..

Ένας καλοπροαίρετος όμως που είναι γνώστης αυτής της λεπτομέρειας θα μπορούσε να δει τον δικό του λογαριασμό και να μας πει γιατί λογικά όλοι θα έχουν τις ίδιες παροχές στα προγράμματα doubleplay για καταναλωτές...

----------


## RpMz

Για δείτε και αυτό

https://www.intertelecom.gr/fixed/bundles

----------


## georgep138

> Ε σόρρυ φίλε τι να κάνω όταν διάβασα το πόστ δεν είχα λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ μπροστά μου ούτε τώρα έχω αυτή την στιγμή(ούτε και προσέχω τα ψιλά γράμματα για να δω τι παίζει με τις φωνές το ποσό κοιτάω λολ)..
> 
> Ένας καλοπροαίρετος όμως που είναι γνώστης αυτής της λεπτομέρειας θα μπορούσε να δει τον δικό του λογαριασμό και να μας πει γιατί λογικά όλοι θα έχουν τις ίδιες παροχές στα προγράμματα doubleplay για καταναλωτές...


Καλοπροαίρετα το έγραψα, για να σε βοηθήσω.
Δεν είναι ψιλά γράμματα, είναι γραμμένο πάνω-πάνω στον λογαριασμό
και οι τελευταίοι λογαριασμοί υπάρχουν στο mycosmote στο cosmote.gr

----------


## hxooptiki

βαλε yuboto παροχο, παιζει πολυ καλα, και βαλε και μια voip συσκευη απευθειας (μεσω δικου σου δικτυου) πχ cisco, yealink, fanvil, να γινεται εκει το register της yuboto.

----------


## griniaris

> *βαλε yuboto παροχο,* παιζει πολυ καλα, και βαλε και μια voip συσκευη απευθειας (μεσω δικου σου δικτυου) πχ cisco, yealink, fanvil, να γινεται εκει το register της yuboto.


Για ποιο λογο να το κανει αυτο ??   

Θα δωσει 36 € για ενα χρονο ενω οι υπολοιποι εχουν απο 12 € εως 15 € ??

Ναι οκ. τον πρωτο χρονο θα σου δωσουν πισω τα 20€ σαν χρονο ομιλιας... αλλα τα επομενα?  γιατι να πληρωνει 3πλασια τελη ?

----------


## BillyVan

> Για ποιο λογο να το κανει αυτο ??   
> 
> Θα δωσει 36 € για ενα χρονο ενω οι υπολοιποι εχουν απο 12 € εως 15 € ??
> 
> Ναι οκ. τον πρωτο χρονο θα σου δωσουν πισω τα 20€ σαν χρονο ομιλιας... αλλα τα επομενα?  γιατι να πληρωνει 3πλασια τελη ?


Επιπλέον o sip server τους ειναι στην Ιταλία αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

γι αυτο και να κανετε ενα ping σε ολους του sip server των voip παροχων 

πριν επιλέγεξε...ειναι ένα καλό τεστ.

----------


## studiokristo

Παιδιά γεια χαρά, για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, θα καταργήσω το σταθερό και θα παίρνω wifi της θείας μου (μου έδωσε κωδικό). Ωστόσο, θέλω να μετατρέψω σε voip το νούμερο που έχω ήδη μόνο για να με παίρνουν. Αν θέλω να καλώ, θα χρησιμοποιώ είτε την calling credit είτε ένα από τα προπληρωμένα (βλέπε intertelecom). Τι προτείνετε ως λύση;

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδιά γεια χαρά, για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, θα καταργήσω το σταθερό και θα παίρνω wifi της θείας μου (μου έδωσε κωδικό). Ωστόσο, θέλω να μετατρέψω σε voip το νούμερο που έχω ήδη μόνο για να με παίρνουν. Αν θέλω να καλώ, θα χρησιμοποιώ είτε την calling credit είτε ένα από τα προπληρωμένα (βλέπε intertelecom). Τι προτείνετε ως λύση;


Προτεινουμε οτι ακριβως εχουμε γραψει στο παρον νημα. 

Δεν θα σου παρει πανω απο 2 λεπτα να διαβασεις τα ποστ και τις προτασεις αναλογως με τις απαιτησεις σου.   

Τα εχουμε αναλυσει νομιζω αρκετα. Τι παραπανω να σου προτεινουμε ?

----------


## studiokristo

> Προτεινουμε οτι ακριβως εχουμε γραψει στο παρον νημα. 
> 
> Δεν θα σου παρει πανω απο 2 λεπτα να διαβασεις τα ποστ και τις προτασεις αναλογως με τις απαιτησεις σου.   
> 
> Τα εχουμε αναλυσει νομιζω αρκετα. Τι παραπανω να σου προτεινουμε ?


Σήμα από δίπλα θα παίρνω χρησιμοποιώντας το ρούτερ μου. Υπάρχει κάποια voip τηλεφωνική συσκευή που μπορώ να συνδέσω επάνω; Επίσης, μπορώ να έχω αναγνώριση κλήσης;

----------


## griniaris

Αν θελεις να χρησιμοποιησεις δικη σου τηεφωνικη συσκευη...  χρειαζεσαι ενα voip adapter. 

Αν θες να πας σε "καθαρο" voip τηλεφωνο.... τοτε δοκιμασμενα ειναι τα yealink SIP-T21P E2

----------


## MyISLM

> Θα υπολογισεις ενα sip adapter στα 30-35€ για να βαλει πανω την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη που ηδη εχει. ( μην της κανεις μεγαλες αλλαγες ) .


Πχ ενα σχεδον τυχαίο που βρηκα στο διαδίκτυο

ή κάποιο fritz για ATA




> Μια εναλλακτική λύση είναι έναν voip adapter όπου θα έχει ρυθμίσει 2 voip providers
> ο 1ος θα είναι για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (σε κάποια απο τις παραπάνω εταιρίες) κ άρα 15€ μέσο όρο τον χρόνο.
> ο 2ος θα είναι για τις εξερχόμενες σε κάποια απο τις πολλές φθηνές εταιρίες της betamax. Φορτώνεις πχ 10€ που δεν ληγουν ποτέ και οι κλήσεις σε σταθερά μπορεί να κοστίζουν 0,006€/λεπτό ενώ σε κινητά 0,007€/λεπτό.


Εγώ αυτό έχω κάνει με ενα Cisco 7940G. Στο ενα κουμπί έβαλα τον λογαριασμό της CallingCredit και στο δευτερο της Modulus. Συνολικό κόστος αγοράς 12 ευρώ αντάπτορας για το ρεύμα και περίπου 15 ευρώ η συσκευή. Δουλεύει εξαιρετικά. Θα το συνηστούσα σε άλλους ; Σε καμία περίπτωση: Γνωρίζω απο τεχνολογία και έπρεπε να μου πάρει 2 μερες "για να το γυρίσω" να παίζει με το sip πρωτόκολλο και να το κάνω λειτουργικό. Αν θελει κάποιος να πειραματιστεί και βασίζεται στις τεχνικές του γνώσεις τότε μόνο τοτε  :Wink: 

Η Modulus είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστη για κλήσεις και στις εισερχόμενες και στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Με την Betamax (που είναι πάροχος για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μονο)εχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποια προβλήματα σε κλήσεις προς σταθερά POTS, οπότε προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ την Modulus για εισερχόμενες και για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς σταθερά. Για εξερχόμενες προς κινητά χρησιμοποιώ CallignCredit. Βολεύει πολύ και έχω κόψει τα υψηλά πάγια και  πληρώνω μόνο όσες κλήσεις κάνω σε αρκετά οικονομικές τιμές. 

Εννοείται οτι τα υπόλοιπα των λογαριασμών λήγουν μόνο αμα τα καταναλώσεις κανοντας κλήσεις. Δεν είναι οπως τα καρτοκινητά  :Smile: 




> Το όποιο σύνθετο του θέματος είναι στην υλοποίηση γιατί η θεία ένα κουμπί θα πατάει για να ανοίξει και ένα κουμπί για να καλέσει (το ίδιο εκτός αν βρώ voip ασύρματο με call1 call2 για να υπάρχει η ευελιξία να διαλέγει απο ποιον αριθμό θα κάνει εξερχόμενη πχ αν θέλει να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός της -γιατί τον δικό μου θα τον βάλω με απόκρυψη όταν παίρνει- )


Δηλαδή θελεις να έχει η Θεία σου τον αριθμό στην Modulus (την οποία προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα - είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί) για να λαμβάνει εισερχόμενες αλλά τις εξερχόμενες θέλεις να τις κάνεις μέσω της VDSL γραμμής σου ;

Γιατί άμα λές οτι θα κάνεις φορητότητα τον αριθμό της Θείας σου στην δική σου σύνδεση vdsl της cosmote τότε θα είναι ο αριθμό της θειας σου θα είναι voip αλλά πάλι θα πληρώνεις συνδρομή κάθε μήνα (για δευτερο αριθμό) - ενώ αμα τον κάνεις φορητότητα σε κάποια εταιρεία μόνο voip για την διατήρησή του για ένα ετος θα πληρώνεις 15 μια φορά το χρόνο.

Καταλαβα κάλά ;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι οκ. τον πρωτο χρονο θα σου δωσουν πισω τα 20€ σαν χρονο ομιλιας... αλλα τα επομενα? γιατι να πληρωνει 3πλασια τελη ?


Εγω είχα πάει αριθμό μεσω φορητότητας στην Yuboto δεν μου εβαλαν τα 20 και όταν τους ρωτησα εκαναν τους ανήξερους   :Mad:

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Εγώ αυτό έχω κάνει με ενα Cisco 7940G. Στο ενα κουμπί έβαλα τον λογαριασμό της CallingCredit και στο δευτερο της Modulus. Συνολικό κόστος αγοράς 12 ευρώ αντάπτορας για το ρεύμα και περίπου 15 ευρώ η συσκευή. Δουλεύει εξαιρετικά. Θα το συνηστούσα σε άλλους ; Σε καμία περίπτωση: *Γνωρίζω απο τεχνολογία και έπρεπε να μου πάρει 2 μερες "για να το γυρίσω" να παίζει με το sip πρωτόκολλο* και να το κάνω λειτουργικό. Αν θελει κάποιος να πειραματιστεί και βασίζεται στις τεχνικές του γνώσεις τότε μόνο τοτε


Εχω 3 τετοιες συσκευες εδω και 2 χρονια...  χαλαω τουλαχιστον 2-3 ωρες καθε μηνα μπας και τα καταφερω.  

Ξαναδιαβαζω διασπαρτες πληροφοριες και ξαναδοκιμαζω τον επομενο μηνα. 

Ακομα ετσι ειναι...   :Rocker:

----------


## MyISLM

Off Topic






*Spoiler:*




			Πληροφοριακά το 7940G παίζει μια χαρά και με τους δυο παρόχους(κατευθείαν) χωρίς κέντρο από πίσω.  Το να το φτιάξω να παίζει μπορώ να πώ πως ήταν μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή απο οποιαδήποτε ημερομίσθιο που θα μπορούσε να μου δώσει εργοδότης     :Very Happy: 

Με δυο τρεις ώρες δεν σε βλεπω να βγαίνεις πέρα. Εγω οταν λεω δυο μερες το πήγα χωρις υπνο και ασχολούμουν μόνο με αυτό  :Cool: 

Είναι αυτό που λένε δεν είναι όλα για ολους. Κάποιοι έχουν γερά στομάχια  :Razz: . 

On a less than serious note if you feel generous ξέρεις που να τις χαρίσεις  :Very Happy:  :Smile: 

Yπ όψιν οτι στο 7940 το πιο μανίκι ήταν να το γυρίσω σε sip  και όχι να κάνουν register.

Πήρα  δυο 7970G αλλά έχω την εντυπωση οτι παίζουν μόνο με ενα sip πάροχο. Κάνω λάθος ; Anyway θα τα βάλω σε τοπικό asterisk γιατί πίσω απο nat δενβλεπω να κανουν register

----------


## papajo

> Γιατί άμα λές οτι θα κάνεις φορητότητα τον αριθμό της Θείας σου στην δική σου σύνδεση vdsl της cosmote τότε θα είναι ο αριθμό της θειας σου θα είναι voip αλλά πάλι θα πληρώνεις συνδρομή κάθε μήνα (για δευτερο αριθμό) - ενώ αμα τον κάνεις φορητότητα σε κάποια εταιρεία μόνο voip για την διατήρησή του για ένα ετος θα πληρώνεις 15 μια φορά το χρόνο.


Φορητότητα θέλω να κάνω στον VoIP πάροχο. 

Η όλη "δουλειά" θα γίνεται απο την δική μου vdsl όμως γιατί θέλω η θεία να μην πληρώνει πάγιο για τιποτα/να μην έχει τιποτα άλλο πέρα απο έναν VoIP αριθμό στο όνομα της (τον ίδιο αριθμό που έχει τώρα που ειναι συνδρομήτρια τηλεφωνίας με τον ΟΤΕ)

----------


## GregoirX23

Το βάζω εδώ, αυτό βρήκα με μια γρήγορη έρευνα.. 
Αν και είμαι καλυμμένος από πάροχο τηλεφωνίας.. 
Για κάτι δοκιμές που θέλω να κάνω, ποιον από τους παρακάτω θα προτείνατε;  :Thinking: 
Περιστασιακές εξερχόμενες μόνο.. 
Δύσκολο και πως να αποφασίσεις.. :Whistle: 

https://www.hotvoip.com
https://www.onevoip.com
https://www.voipalot.com
https://www.voippro.com
https://www.voipstunt.com
https://www.callingcredit.com

----------


## griniaris

https://www.callingcredit.com    =     https://www.voipalot.com 

Ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια απο πισω.

Για δοκιμες παντως εγω χρησιμοποιω intertelecom . 

Ευκολη και γρηγορη εγγραφη για πρωτη φορα και ευκολη δεσμευση αριθμου. 

Θυμαμαι περισυ ...  απο το 0 ( μηδεν ) σε 15-20 λεπτα ειχα κανονικα νουμερακι λειτουργικο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> https://www.callingcredit.com    =     https://www.voipalot.com 
> 
> Ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια απο πισω.
> 
> Για δοκιμες παντως εγω χρησιμοποιω *intertelecom* . 
> 
> Ευκολη και γρηγορη εγγραφη για πρωτη φορα και ευκολη δεσμευση αριθμου. 
> 
> Θυμαμαι περισυ ...  απο το 0 ( μηδεν ) σε 15-20 λεπτα ειχα κανονικα νουμερακι λειτουργικο.


Και το διάβασα πίσω για την https://www.callingcredit.com, αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω..
Λες να δοκιμάσω αυτή ε; 
Για καμιά εξερχόμενη κλήση του ποδαριού τη θέλω, όχι για σοβαρά πράγματα.. Σε αυτό όπως είπα είμαι οκ.. 
Και εγώ για το *bold*.. -> Για κάτι ψιλοπράγματα δλδ.. Για πιο χοντρά έχω τη τηλεφωνία του παρόχου.. 
Απλά τώρα ήθελα να κάνω κάτι δοκιμές και χρειαζόμουν και έναν άλλο voip πάροχο στα γρήγορα..

- - - Updated - - -

Βασικά και η hotvoip που είδα τώρα είναι η ίδια με τις άλλες 2 που είπες πριν.. Μα πως μου ξέφυγε;  :Embarassed:  
Βλέπω όμως πως είναι λίγο πιο ακριβή.. 
Οπότε υποθέτω ότι είναι ανάλογα με το ποια ονομασία sip σε βολεύει.. Μάλλον θα πάω με τη voipalot, πιο εύκολη ονομασία.. 
Anyway, thanks..

- - - Updated - - -

Ακόμα μια απορία.. 
Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής στα rates όταν λέει non-EU-callerid; 
Απόκρυψη; Αριθμό Ευρώπης; Μη Ευρώπης; Ελληνικό; 
Το ρυθμίζεις εσύ; Έχει να κάνει με τον αριθμό & το πως καλείς; 
Με έχει μπερδέψει λίγο..

----------


## netblues

Εννοει οτι θα φαινεσαι με αμερικανικο (τυπικα) αριθμο.. μπορει και μαο μαο.. ποιος ξερει.. Οχι ευρωπαικο παντως.

----------


## GregoirX23

Το λέω συγκεκριμένα γιατί στα rates κάνει τον εξής διαχωρισμό στα κινητά.. 
Greece [non-EU-callerid] (Mobile)	€ 0.060	€ 0.074
Greece (Mobile)	                                € 0.005	€ 0.006 
Πως ακριβώς το εννοεί; 
Χρεώνει παραπάνω όταν πάρεις με αριθμό δλδ; 
Διαφορετικά έχει απόκρυψη;  :Thinking:

----------


## netblues

Σιγουρα η χρεωση διαφοροποιειται αναλογα με τι αριθμος εμφανιζεται. Τι ακριβως, οτι λεει, αλλα καλυτερα ρωτα τους η κανε δοκιμη.

----------


## papajo

> Το λέω συγκεκριμένα γιατί στα rates κάνει τον εξής διαχωρισμό στα κινητά.. 
> Greece [non-EU-callerid] (Mobile)	€ 0.060	€ 0.074
> Greece (Mobile)	                                € 0.005	€ 0.006 
> Πως ακριβώς το εννοεί; 
> Χρεώνει παραπάνω όταν πάρεις με αριθμό δλδ; 
> Διαφορετικά έχει απόκρυψη;


Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί αν είναι στην ελλάδα αλλά δεν έχει ευρωπαϊκό αριθμό πχ ένας αμερικάνος που είναι στην ελλάδα (και κατασυνέπεια εξυπηρετείται απο έλληνα πάροχο όσο βρίσκεται εδώ) \


Ενναλακτικά μπορεί να εννοεί εκτροπή κλίσης(πχ αμερικάνικου αριθμού)  σε ελληνικό κινητό

----------


## nadware

> Το λέω συγκεκριμένα γιατί στα rates κάνει τον εξής διαχωρισμό στα κινητά.. 
> Greece [non-EU-callerid] (Mobile)	€ 0.060	€ 0.074
> Greece (Mobile)	                                € 0.005	€ 0.006 
> Πως ακριβώς το εννοεί; 
> Χρεώνει παραπάνω όταν πάρεις με αριθμό δλδ; 
> Διαφορετικά έχει απόκρυψη;


Αν έχεις βάλει για caller id το ελληνικό κινητό ή σταθερό σου, τότε η χρέωση που ισχύει είναι η μικρή από τις 2...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν έχεις βάλει για caller id το ελληνικό κινητό ή σταθερό σου, τότε η χρέωση που ισχύει είναι η μικρή από τις 2...


I see, μάλλον έτσι όπως το λες θα είναι.. Έχει κάποια λογική αυτό το σενάριο..

----------

